# Trivia 12/3



## luckytrim (Dec 3, 2019)

trivia 12/3
DID YOU KNOW...
The ice cream cone was invented at the St. Louis World's Fair  in 1904, when
a Syrian named Ernest E. Hamwi used batter at his waffle booth  to make cones
to help out his neighbor, an ice cream vendor who had run out  of bowls.


1. Who were aggressors that intended to wipe out the Tutsi  tribe in the
Rwandan Genocide of 1994?
2. What 12th U.S. president was exhumed in 1991 in Kentucky,  as it was
believed he had been poisoned?
3. Name the famous warriors on horseback who came from the Don  River Valley
in Russia and protected the Russian czars for 300  years.
4. Who Said That ??
'I'm a great housekeeper, I get a divorce, I keep the  house"
  a. - Phyllis Diller
  b. - Joan Rivers
  c. - Tracey Ullman
  d. - Zsa Zsa Gabor
5. Which sexually transmitted disease is recognized by swollen  skin with
open sores or small, painful blisters?
6. Which animal is associated with both sickness and medicine as  it has the
powers to both heal and kill, and has become the symbol of  modern medicine?
7. What types of insects are named Pipevine Swallowtails,  Viceroys, Juniper
Hairstreaks ?
8. Which continent is home to most of the world's  bamboo?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
In 1891, Karl Elsener, owner of a Swiss manufacturing  business, devised a
new product, called "Offiziersmesser", a multi-purpose 'Mess  Kit', for use
by his nation's army.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Hutu
2. Zachary Taylor
3. Cossacks
4. - d
5. Herpes
6. the Snake
7. Butterflies
8. Asia

CRAP !!
In 1891, Karl Elsener, owner of a Swiss manufacturing  business, devised a
new product, called "Offiziersmesser", a multi-purpose  knife,for use by his
nation's army.  We call it a 'Swiss Army Knife' .


----------

